# 1983 z24 720 Interference Engine ?



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been researching all over the internet. Anyone know ?


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Can anyone help ?


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like i'll have to tear it apart to see if I have valve damage ?


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Another bump


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

another bump bump


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

*I got lucky*

1983 Datsun/Nissan NAPZ24 720 is a NON-INTERFERENCE ENGINE. I thought there might be engine damage from horked CAM-TIMING.


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

It's actually the 2.2 liter not the 2.4

1983 NAPZ22 720 is the NON-INTERFERENCE engine.


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

It's an extended cab,4x4,5 speed, carb...."lowrider" truck. I've replaced the radiator,head intake and exhaust gaskets..battery..valve adjustment... plugs..etc.


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Replaced the carb also. Hitachi two-barrel, two pronged.


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

On the sides of the truck..it says.."datsun by nissan" and "lowrider". It also has two fake air vents on the hood.


----------



## Chronic1 (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL...It also has two small seats in the extended cab that would never be big enough to seat an adult. It has "datsun" embossed in the steel on the tailgate. As far as I can tell..this truck is pretty rare. I was given it for free.....the engine is tight....I plan on driving this vehicle a loooong time.


----------

